# UK/Dubai/South Africa Tax Help



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I wonder if somebody can help clarify our situation!

Current situation:
- myself and boyfriend both UK nationals
- boyfriend employed by UK company, working in South Africa (left UK March 26th 2013)
- both of us living in South Africa, him on General Work Permit, me awaiting spousal visa

Now there is a chance of a job elsewhere, which is:
- employed by company in Dubai
- working in Iraq 8 weeks on 3 weeks off

We would like to know if it is possible to continue living in South Africa and receive the income as tax free? His 3 weeks off would be spent in SA. 

The HR people from the new company say that tax free will only be possible if we move to Dubai and obtain residents visas. For now our preference would be to remain in SA - we don't understand why tax free would only be applicable to UAE residence. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated, if you need any more information please let me know.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Mods move this to the SA forum please. Not a DXB question. SARS question.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

For tax purposes you need to decide where you are naturally domiciled, that is where you actually live for real, you cannot have two of these. This is all about international tax agreements so that people are not taxed in more than one country. So if you are naturally domiciled in SA, all your income will be taxed in SA and the same is true therefore of Dubai. If prospective employer says you can only get income tax free if you live there, then your options are limited. You can still of course go through the motions of being a resident of Dubai, therefore were you spend your time off is your business.


----------

